# Serenade for Strings



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have mentioned the piece for the first time like 100 years ago but so far I have written only about minute of music and it's pretty rubbish

Hear:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fserenada-dziada

HMMM PERHAPS IT'S NOT RUBBISH

YES, IT'S VERY GOOD

It's introduction to waltz. The waltz will appear without a break straight after last note heard in this piece with typical 3/4 rytm DI-DAM-DAM, DI-DAM-DAM, he.

Yes indeed

I'm waitiaiai


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fhmmm

I know that french horn is not string instrument, but it's serenade for strings with acommpaniament of diffrent solo wind instrument for each movement


----------

